# 4, F, Salem New Hampshire USA



## Ashh (Mar 6, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: NH
City/Town: Salem
Number of rats: 4, 2 babies and 2 adults
Gender: female
Age(s): 6 weeks and 9 months
Name(s): NA, NA, Luna and Suzy
Colours: albino babies, black and white marked face, light tan hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: not enough time, going to keep just my two males
Temperament: good, friendly, must go in pairs (babies with babies, adults with adults)
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: babies from adults yes
Transport available: yes, meeting up half way
Other: good ratties, raised well, need loving homes
URL of Pictures: http://www.optibit.com/redledgekennels//rats/available.htm 
URL of Videos: none
Preferred donation: $8 for both babies, $10 for both adults or $30 for 2 level plus bottom level cage ($73 bought recently) and them


----------

